# CURED



## Unreal

Wow, i havnt been on here in forever!! I stopped coming on because when ever i came i got reminded of these symptoms i was having it would make me feel worse and i couldnt handle that. Let me take u guys back and tell u what happened since u last heard from me... I saw my psychiatrist, he put me on these pills i dont remember what there called but its for depersonalization derealaztion disorder (obviously) lol. And they sucked it made me feel even worse so he didnt put me on any other ones. What i did though was whenever i started feeling symptoms I prayed and i realized that my symptoms would either reduce or completely go away. I kept praying that God would heal me and He did. it took a little while but He did it and im cured now . I just wanna let you guys know there IS hope, dont give up! There is someone who cares about what your going through and wants to help you so please reach out to Him. That someone is Jesus and Hes waiting arms wide open for you to fall into them so He can cure you and give u rest. I pray u all go to Him... Well thats all i wanted to say and btw ima Christian but hit me up guys.


----------



## 938721

God cures DP? So does the devil give it? A fairy brought me the flu last year. Im off back to Pluto.


----------



## ValleyGirl

I like this post. I like your positivity and your faith and that you want to share it. I also have to say that, as a Christian myself, I can see how this post may anger a lot of people. Not because they don't believe in God but because they feel like God healing them is a joke or the lack there of, a betrayal. I felt that for the longest time with dp. I felt that God completely turned his back on me and, honestly, it brought my faith to a breaking point. I began to have serious doubt that God even existed at all. I've come to learn that sometimes God doesn't heal every condition or maybe not even that quickly but that in every single trial we walk in this life, there is a reason and a devine timing behind it. I think with depersonalization and derealization, we see it as an absolute. The end of the road, the end of our existence, the end of our lives. The truth is that this disorder is simply the middle of the story. Just because you have it now, doesn't mean you will never get better. Just because God hasn't healed you as fast as the original poster, doesn't mean that healing will never come. For anyone reading this, don't buy into the disillusionment and disappointment that a lack of immediate recovery has brought you. This is the middle of the story, there are still chapters left to write. This is a life changing, personal defining piece of the puzzle. One that I've come to see, despite the devistation it appears to bring, creates positive change in the end.

Sorry to kind of hijack this but, honestly, my first thought was "must be nice" and I knew that this would probably be other people's knee jerk reactions too. I am not healed but I do see a light at the end of this tunnel and I just wanted to caution other against writting off what you are saying.

I am incredibly happy that you've recovered and happy to see that you have such a deep faith in God. You are truly being the salt and light to the world and that is awesome. Congrats on your healing.


----------



## Fluke93

I'm thinking about converting to Christianity myself, give me something to strive for. I like your story and im so pleased that your cured


----------



## Unreal

@ ustabetinyfairypeople. Your right, its all about time. we may want God to heal us when WE want it but we have to remember that His timing is the right timing, Hes never late! We just have to trust Him and i know its hard to have faith and trust Him in time of trouble but we have to try our best. We cant let the devil get to us. Im glad that i went through what i did because it showed me that God is there and He wants us better. Matter of fact not only did He cure me from DP He cured me from major depression and fibromyalga that i had since i could remember but thats another story. I'll never regret my sufferings cause it makes me stronger in the end and sometimes we suffer so that when others are suffering we can comfort them. Pain isnt always a bad thing, it helps us grow and if i could go back i would do it all over again just to get where im at now. But anyways i like how even though your suffering right now your staying strong. U can and u will beat this one step at a time and that goes for all of you. @Fluke im glad to hear that your thinking about converting. U wont regret your decision i promise. And @938721 Yes, God cures DP. Im living proof that He does. U don't believe what i believe and thats fine i respect your beliefs dude. I aint here to try to make you believe what i do im just sharing my story. Thank you for your comments though guys God Bless!


----------



## flat

Can you remember anything agout the drug that you were given? What letter it started with? Is it possible to ask your pharmacist to look up your file and see what you were taking? If it's only been a couple years it should still be on record.


----------



## jd99034

Theres a ton of information and studies that proof that the power of prayer/intention is real. It doesn't matter what religion, what belief, what god or entity you pray to. When modern science is proving that it works, and peoples experiences prove that it works, there is obviously something to it.

Glad you are well.

I also identify with your experience of being able to look back and see how the struggle was in the long term, beneficial for you. It was with me too.


----------



## Unreal

@jd99034 Thanks. @flat No i dont remember the name of it but it made my DP worse when i was on the medication and it would cause me to trip out hella bad. Oh and why are you guys downing my posts? Cause im talking about God? Like i said befor im NOT trying to convert u guys to my religion im just here to share my story and give others hope and im gonna continue to do that regardless of how many people hate me for it.


----------



## ValleyGirl

Wow. I find it really sad that the only people who post positive things on this site get negative ratings. NOTHING the original poster said warranted negative ratings on his posts. He stated his beliefs, said that he respected others who didn't, and brought an overall positive message. If you don't agree, don't agree, don't passive aggressively lash out at someone who is doing something there is close to none of on this site, sharing hope and recovery.


----------



## jd99034

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Wow. I find it really sad that the only people who post positive things on this site get negative ratings. NOTHING the original poster said warranted negative ratings on his posts. He stated his beliefs, said that he respected others who didn't, and brought an overall positive message. If you don't agree, don't agree, don't passive aggressively lash out at someone who is doing something there is close to none of on this site, sharing hope and recovery.


Yeah, it's a little disheartening to say the least. It's funny, I've been getting negative ratings for talking about "spiritual" things as well. Though I didn't force my view, and made sure to say things such as "my experience," to clarify that they were "my views," not straight fact. Just goes to show. It's most likely the same few people voting down the positive or alternative posts because it threatens their personal beliefs. I'm not Christian, but I don't see how someone could be upset by what was posted here. When it comes to religion I say if it works for you, go for it.

I noticed my post about the power of intention was negatively rated 4 times... I don't understand how that could be offensive or viewed negatively which makes me think its not really someone who has a problem with the context, but most likely a different kind of problem.*waits to see the negative ratings*

edit: wow -21 so far? someones got a grudge?! lol... i sense a troll


----------



## ValleyGirl

jd99034 said:


> Yeah, it's a little disheartening to say the least. It's funny, I've been getting negative ratings for talking about "spiritual" things as well. Though I didn't force my view, and made sure to say things such as "my experience," to clarify that they were "my views," not straight fact. Just goes to show. It's most likely the same few people voting down the positive or alternative posts because it threatens their personal beliefs. I'm not Christian, but I don't see how someone could be upset by what was posted here. When it comes to religion I say if it works for you, go for it.
> 
> I noticed my post about the power of intention was negatively rated 4 times... I don't understand how that could be offensive or viewed negatively which makes me think its not really someone who has a problem with the context, but most likely a different kind of problem.*waits to see the negative ratings*


Yes, I've also noticed that having any kind of faith is like putting a target on your back. It's really sad. There is nothing wrong with finding a center in your life and having a faith in a higher power to cling to. I mean, come on, what else do we have with depersonalization? If we don't have something, anything, to turn to and cling to, we are going to be completely swallowed up. If praying or believing in a diety is what gives you the strength to get through each day, that should be respected and celebrated, not hated and attacked.

The real truth is that we are all suffering enough. We really don't need to hurt each other. It shouldn't matter if you believe in something or not, we should be drawing together to try to bring comfort, support, and healing to each other.


----------



## Unreal

wow is all i can say


----------



## Cambella2002

I'm glad to hear that you're no longer suffering.. I would like to commend you on sharing your experiences on recovery, even though it has caused a frenzy on this forum. I believe that healing can occur from different sources. I'm glad to hear that you discovered your foundation of recovery. It sounds that you are at peace with the pain that you have experienced in your life. I hope to gain a positive perspective on my distress, and find the reason why we experience such hurt. Suffering from any illness is difficult and challenging. Finding healing is so significant, I hope everyone on this forum can experience peace from all their hurt. I do encourage everyone to share their suggestions and advice. I value any recommendations.


----------



## Unreal

Cambella2002 said:


> I'm glad to hear that you're no longer suffering.. I would like to commend you on sharing your experiences on recovery, even though it has caused a frenzy on this forum. I believe that healing can occur from different sources. I'm glad to hear that you discovered your foundation of recovery. It sounds that you are at peace with the pain that you have experienced in your life. I hope to gain a positive perspective on my distress, and find the reason why we experience such hurt. Suffering from any illness is difficult and challenging. Finding healing is so significant, I hope everyone on this forum can experience peace from all their hurt. I do encourage everyone to share their suggestions and advice. I value any recommendations.


Thank u, Cambella2002.


----------



## daniyellyshmoo

Unreal said:


> Wow, i havnt been on here in forever!! I stopped coming on because when ever i came i got reminded of these symptoms i was having it would make me feel worse and i couldnt handle that. Let me take u guys back and tell u what happened since u last heard from me... I saw my psychiatrist, he put me on these pills i dont remember what there called but its for depersonalization derealaztion disorder (obviously) lol. And they sucked it made me feel even worse so he didnt put me on any other ones. What i did though was whenever i started feeling symptoms I prayed and i realized that my symptoms would either reduce or completely go away. I kept praying that God would heal me and He did. it took a little while but He did it and im cured now . I just wanna let you guys know there IS hope, dont give up! There is someone who cares about what your going through and wants to help you so please reach out to Him. That someone is Jesus and Hes waiting arms wide open for you to fall into them so He can cure you and give u rest. I pray u all go to Him... Well thats all i wanted to say and btw ima Christian but hit me up guys.


i am glad you are feeling better. im not very religious..but i have been praying a little bit. not even to really seek any sort of answers,mostly just because i am hoping talking will help. at this point if i could go one day feeling like the old me, just so i knew what it felt like again,that would be good enough. i am so scared i wont know when and if i am back to normal. i hope everyone can be better.


----------



## Aus29

Hey All hope everyone is recovering & doing well. Just wanted to extend on this thread, that i too am healing through christ our Lord . it's strange too because without this situation i dont think i would of followed him like i do now. Ive seen many experts and tried numerous meds both natural and prescribed all help costed close to 20k. When i began to rebuke anything causing this hell and prayed god to help and close anuthing thats open my life began to change..no shit. Its great and honestly what have you all got to lose..if your going to be vunerbal you might as well be vunerbal to someone who loves you and can get you out of this. All the best everyone..God bless xox


----------



## Aus29

Another thing i should add is do something that opens your heart..thats key hey. I was hesitant to go to church but sitting there singing and feeling a massive amount of love throughout the room..it started with goosebumps them my heart began to feel..weeks later its almost back. Whatever your muse is..open your heart back to life again cheers


----------



## JohnRg470

Well, i kinda agree with unreal, the most solace i have found is by praying and meditating, it really can help, all be temporary, depends how often you do it as "unreal" says..

Can't believe the complete ignorance of some forum members, obviously you have no will to even try it, having faith in something, is better than having faith in nothing at all.

Grow up, this is a forum for help, and praying is what helped this guy / girl


----------

